
Lessons learned running a media startup in 2014 - adnan278
http://www.carthrottle.com/4-big-lessons-i-learned-running-a-media-startup-in-2014
======
Attenborough
I'm not a 'car guy' but I have to say what you've achieved here is very
impressive. Good luck to you in 2015.

------
jamesbrom11
It's ALL about the comments, unreal that some publishers don't understand
this..

------
lacuisin2
re: comments, they could be incredibly powerful, given the right community. it
would not make sense to kill the engagement these niche audiences can produce.

